# sepsis & uti



## littlec1963 (Jun 19, 2013)

Good Morning!

I have a Dx of Sepsis 2nd to UTI then a Dx of E Coli UTI

Would I use 038.42 and 599.0 or 038.9. 599.0 and 041.49

Thank You


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 19, 2013)

the coding guidelines cover this, code the e-coli first, the sepsis second the UTI 3rd.
Sepsis is coded as 995.91
so 041.49, 995.91,599.0
septicemia and sepsis are not the same thing.


----------



## tharal (Jun 19, 2013)

Coding guidelines says  " _If only the term sepsis  is documented, codes 038.9 and 995.91 would be assigned, in that sequence", _so I think here we can use 038.9, 995.91, 599.0 and 041.49 can use, 041.49 can never be assigned as Primary in this scenario.

Thara L CPC H


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 20, 2013)

tharal said:


> Coding guidelines says  " _If only the term sepsis  is documented, codes 038.9 and 995.91 would be assigned, in that sequence", _so I think here we can use 038.9, 995.91, 599.0 and 041.49 can use, 041.49 can never be assigned as Primary in this scenario.
> 
> Thara L CPC H



Sorry the wrong E-coli code my bad.
However the guidelines stae:
(ii) Sepsis and severe sepsis require a code for the systemic infection (038.xx, 112.5, etc.) and either code 995.91, Sepsis, or 995.92, Severe sepsis.
If the reason for admission is both sepsis, severe sepsis, or SIRS and a localized infection, such as pneumonia or cellulitis, a code for the systemic infection (038.xx, 112.5, etc) should be assigned first, then code 995.91 or 995.92, followed by the code for the localized infection.
The organism is known here it is e-coli
038.42
995.91
599.0
I failed to see that the poster had the incorrect e-coli code.


----------

